# How many times should you reload brass?



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have heard a few different opinions and was wondering how many loads on average a case can take. I know you can trim them when the get to streched. I have about a 100 243 cases that are on reload #5 and was just think about getting new brass and throwing these away.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It COMPLETELY varies according to brass MFG, caliber, how hot / mild the loads are, chamber tolerances etc etc. I have some brass shot over 15 times... I have some brass that didn't last 3.

Careful inspection is required to determine the life of a particular case. Check for cracks around the neck, loose or blown primer pockets, thinning of the case above the head etc etc. Specific calibers will wear cases in different ways. .22-250's for example will crack at the base of the neck due to the steep angle.

You should also consider annealing cases every couple of uses. Brass will become brittle with each resizing, annealing the necks will soften them, allow for more give and less cracking.

http://www.6mmbr.com/annealing.html

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> It COMPLETELY varies according to brass MFG, caliber, how hot / mild the loads are, chamber tolerances etc etc. I have some brass shot over 15 times... I have some brass that didn't last 3.
> 
> Careful inspection is required to determine the life of a particular case. Check for cracks around the neck, loose or blown primer pockets, thinning of the case above the head etc etc. Specific calibers will wear cases in different ways. .22-250's for example will crack at the base of the neck due to the steep angle.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I try to keep mine sorted by MFR and batch (groups of 50 in those plastic boxes). When I shoot they go back into those same plastic boxes. When I start to see cracks or issues, that is when I'll retire that batch. Tumbling the brass also helps in seeing the weak spots. You should be doing a visual inspection on each case each time you reload. Like "DallenC" said, you will find were the typical spot of failure is for the stuff you are shooting. My '06 usually fails down around the head.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

DallanC said:


> It COMPLETELY varies according to brass MFG, caliber, how hot / mild the loads are, chamber tolerances etc etc. I have some brass shot over 15 times... I have some brass that didn't last 3.
> 
> Careful inspection is required to determine the life of a particular case. Check for cracks around the neck, loose or blown primer pockets, thinning of the case above the head etc etc. Specific calibers will wear cases in different ways. .22-250's for example will crack at the base of the neck due to the steep angle.
> 
> ...


I have heard of this but does seem to be very complicated in doing it right. I have never had a brass go bad YET! I examine every brass before reloading it. I think for now I might just buy new cases and work on the annealing till I can do it right.

What type of cases does everyone prefer, I have had the best success with winchester.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont have a case trimmer yet so I usually just reload 5 times and scrap it after that.
But it also depends on what caliber you are loading for. My 22 Hornet has a shorter case life than others. 
DallanC put good info down there, I couldnt have said it better.

PS: I like Federal brass best. Seems to be higher quality than the Winchester IMO


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

IMI and Lapua brass. Too bad you can't get your hands on the IMI brass anymore.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So Bax when you get to 4 or 5 is your brass to long? On my 243 this time I'm noticing all my winchester brass is about 1 hundredth longer then the max. The federals and Hornady brass are still right at the perfect length so maybe I will switch to Federals. How about Remington brass any opinions on those?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you fire-form your brass and from there only neck-size your cases, you will get less stretching and "growth" of the necks which requires less trimming.... but the downsize is your ammo will only ever fit that rifle properly.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I only set my shoulder back .002, which allows for .001 springback. That way I work my brass as little as possible. I get 6 - 8 loads out of my Norma brass in my 257 and 300 weatherbys. I only get 2 - 3 reloads out of my Win brass that is a 7mm reformed to 257wby. The reformed 7mm to 257wby Winchester brass must be a lot softer. I get ****-near 13 reloads in my .204rugar.
I've had good success with Lapua brass in my other calibers.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> So Bax when you get to 4 or 5 is your brass to long? On my 243 this time I'm noticing all my winchester brass is about 1 hundredth longer then the max. The federals and Hornady brass are still right at the perfect length so maybe I will switch to Federals. How about Remington brass any opinions on those?


Yeah, it stretches just a hair too long in most of my rifles. But it seems to stretch faster in my .204 than any others.



gdog said:


> IMI and Lapua brass. Too bad you can't get your hands on the IMI brass anymore.


Only problem with Lapua brass is it is HARD TO FIND locally. I see it here and there, but thats pretty rare.
If I want to spend some green on brass, I usually buy Nosler


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nosler is GOOOOD brass.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

As DallanC said; lots of variables. I have used 222 Rem brass maybe 15 times. 270 brass from 3 to 10, 44 Spl goes on and on. I have heard you can't wear out 45 auto brass. Not sure I believe that. I just started loading 45 auto a short time ago, and have enough brass that I won't know the answer for many years. 

The important thing is to make a good inspection of each piece of your brass every time you load it. Check the length of rifle brass. I trim when needed and they will often go for several loadings after that. 

If you find a crack at the neck toss it. The worst kind of failure though is separation just above the web. Check carefully for thinning of the brass there. Sometimes you get cracks at the shoulder. I have never annealed brass. If it cracks, I toss it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

James said:


> I have heard you can't wear out 45 auto brass. Not sure I believe that. I just started loading 45 auto a short time ago, and have enough brass that I won't know the answer for many years.


Don't believe it.










-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Was that shot in a Glock ???? No support in their barrells at the base. That is why they say don't shoot reloads in them.


----------

